# Colocar dados de uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX online



## emorbita.net (7 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

Boas!
Começo por me apresentar.
Sou professor de CFQ, fui colocado numa escola de Guimarães.
Descobri que havia uma estação meteorológica, uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX, que brilha de tão pouco uso que tem tido.
Comecei logo a pensar se não seria possível colocar os dados lidos pelos diversos sensores na página da escola.
(Fiz uma coisa semelhante numa outra escola onde estive há alguns anos com uma Davis, se bem me lembro... Mas já lá vai tanto tempo...)

Agradeço tudo o que seja conselho.

Obrigado,
Gil Nunes
_______________
www.emorbita.net
Brincar é uma condição necessária para se ser sério.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

emorbita.net disse:


> Comecei logo a pensar se não seria possível colocar os dados lidos pelos diversos sensores na página da escola.



Olá,

Claro que é possível colocar os dados online, basta conectar a consola da estação ao PC, que terá de estar ligado à Internet.

Depois é apenas transferir esses dados para a página que se pretender.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

emorbita.net disse:


> Boas!
> Começo por me apresentar.
> Sou professor de CFQ, fui colocado numa escola de Guimarães.
> Descobri que havia uma estação meteorológica, uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX, que brilha de tão pouco uso que tem tido.
> ...



Oi, 

podes usar este software, que já tem site pre-feito e tudo e o melhor de tudo é gratuito. Pode ficar e enviar dados para o Wunderground e afins.

O link é Cumulus Software

Depois vai dando noticias. Não te esqueças de fazer um RS para esse sensor, antes de montares o equipamento verifica as pilhas e as baterias dos sensores, já que tiveram tanto tempo sem receber qualquer luz solar para carregar as mesmas ja podem ter dado o prego.

Eis o RS que fiz para o meu sensor.


----------

